# Why include locked threads in the Big Cafe Threads?



## classic33 (28 Sep 2013)

They're old and its not as though they can be added to!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Sep 2013)

Folks might like to read them? 
They are part of CC's history after all.


----------



## Shaun (28 Sep 2013)

Because they're big ...


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2013)

Given that this is the final post in the oldest one still open for reply is
_"Have we finished with this thread then?"_

on the road,2 Oct 2012


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2013)

Shaun said:


> Because they're big ...


But they can't get any bigger.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Sep 2013)

Good idea @Shaun not to count those post, you are gently steering us towards more cycling related topics.
We need "gentle steering"


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2013)

Shaun said:


> Because they're big ...


Can't argue with "logic" like that!!


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Folks might like to read them?
> They are part of CC's history after all.


Nothing stopping anyone from reading them before either!!!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Sep 2013)

classic33 said:


> Nothing stopping anyone from reading them before either!!!


The locked ones are ancient history, archives like


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2013)

Ha ha - I have lost about 700 from my post count, but clearly some even more Mundane Tea? posters have lost a lot more because I have leapfrogged them up into the top 20!


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Good idea @Shaun not to count those post, you are gently steering us towards more cycling related topics.
> We need "gentle steering"


And when "gentle steering" fails, bring out the fluffy pink bunnies!!


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2013)

How do we know when we start a new thread, its going to be big enough to place in there, when we start it?


----------



## Arch (28 Sep 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Good idea @Shaun not to count those post, you are gently steering us towards more cycling related topics.
> We need "gentle steering"



Why? There's a whole rest of the forum for cycle related stuff, the Cafe is the place to go off-topic.

I'm not happy about splitting it. Threads stand or fall on popularity.


----------



## Puddles (28 Sep 2013)

Shaun said:


> Because they're big ...




And? this means what? and why?


----------



## coffeejo (28 Sep 2013)

But it's the *community* that makes CC so great.


----------



## TheDoctor (28 Sep 2013)

First and foremost Rule of Engineering.
If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Shaun (28 Sep 2013)

TheDoctor said:


> First and foremost Rule of Engineering.
> If it ain't broke, don't fix it.



But you never know unless you try ... 

It seems the 'don't count new posts' has been retroactively applied by the software, which wasn't intentional and will be reversed. It also seems that the switch to count posts cannot be applied to _future_ posts only, so I've switched it back on.

The main aim in moving the threads was to give more room to general / daily new Cafe threads; I agree that the large threads _are_ part of the CC community, but they are also specific to small number of regulars who post in them.

The threads are just as easy to find as before; you still get alerts; you still see them in the New Posts results - so you shouldn't have any trouble using them just the same way you always have, but if it doesn't work out I'll put them back.

Let's give it a week or so and see how it works out. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## TheDoctor (28 Sep 2013)

Sounds reasonable


----------



## Puddles (28 Sep 2013)

Shaun said:


> But you never know unless you try ...
> 
> It seems the 'don't count new posts' has been retroactively applied by the software, which wasn't intentional and will be reversed. It also seems that the switch to count posts cannot be applied to _future_ posts only, so I've switched it back on.
> 
> ...




Pssst I am not getting alerts for the cupboard threads.... Is it just me?


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Ha ha - I have lost about 700 from my post count, but clearly some even more Mundane Tea? posters have lost a lot more because I have leapfrogged them up into the top 20!


Oh, well - fame was nice while it lasted! 

(I'll just have to post my way back onto the prolific posters page ...)


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, well - fame was nice while it lasted!
> 
> (I'll just have to post my way back onto the prolific posters page ...)


 And very little time wasted in correcting your own count, I noticed.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Sep 2013)

classic33 said:


> And very little time wasted in correcting your own count, I noticed.


Your "noticing things" can get a wee bit spooky at times


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Your "noticing things" can get a wee bit spooky at times


 Whys that.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Sep 2013)

classic33 said:


> Whys that.


You notice everything on CC  could make one (not me ) self conscious of posting drivel


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> You notice everything on CC  could make one (not me ) self conscious of posting drivel


 Maybe, I'm the machine that cuts the post counts in the first place!!


----------



## TVC (29 Sep 2013)

Quick suggestion, the title "Big threads" doesn't seem very inviting to new visitors, and the reason some of these threads have survived so long is an influx of new blood happy to join in. So coming from the view that Marketing is everything, how about naming it "Games and Continuing Topics" or such, at least newbies and casual visitors will understand what awaits them.


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> You notice everything on CC  could make one (not me ) self conscious of posting drivel


YOU post drivel!!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (29 Sep 2013)

classic33 said:


> YOU post drivel!!


I strongly disagree to this!!! 
Stop confusing me with @potsy !!!


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I strongly disagree to this!!!
> Stop confusing me with @potsy !!!


I never said you did, hence YOU being used instead of you. I didn't brlieve you did. Now @potsy, is he a she or is she a he?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (29 Sep 2013)

classic33 said:


> I never said you did, hence YOU being used instead of you. I didn't brlieve you did. Now @potsy, is he a she or is she a he?


He's a cat


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> He's a cat


You were a T-shirt, then a bike, now you're a dark grey rabbit.


----------



## Shaun (29 Sep 2013)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Quick suggestion, the title "Big threads" doesn't seem very inviting to new visitors, and the reason some of these threads have survived so long is an influx of new blood happy to join in. So coming from the view that Marketing is everything, how about naming it "Games and Continuing Topics" or such, at least newbies and casual visitors will understand what awaits them.



What about - *Games and Long-running Topics* ?


----------



## TVC (29 Sep 2013)

Shaun said:


> What about - *Games and Long-running Topics* ?


I'll buy you a pint


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Sep 2013)

classic33 said:


> You were a T-shirt, then a bike, now you're a dark grey rabbit.


I liked pat as the rabbit.


----------



## Shaun (29 Sep 2013)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I'll buy you a pint



You owe me a pint!


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, well - fame was nice while it lasted!
> 
> (I'll just have to post my way back onto the prolific posters page ...)


 Your back there, with a slightly lower post count.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Oct 2013)

classic33 said:


> Your back there, with a slightly lower post count.


Oh, what has disappeared now?

It must be something that other prolific posters posted in a lot more often than me!

I will wait to see what is going on before I update my tally.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, what has disappeared now?
> 
> It must be something that other prolific posters posted in a lot more often than me!


Have a look at the Cafe.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Oct 2013)

classic33 said:


> Have a look at the Cafe.


Yeah, I just saw what has been done. It looks like these changes will stick, so I have updated my post counter.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2013)

I got one post deleted when he locked the thread saying posts in games would no longer count, he'd not locked it at that point.


----------



## Shaun (10 Oct 2013)

classic33 said:


> I got one post deleted when he locked the thread saying posts in games would no longer count, he'd not locked it at that point.



I'd meant to lock the thread originally, I just forgot. Your post reminded me. 

As to the change - I've put the non-game threads back into the Cafe and put the games in their own sub-forum where the posts don't count; however you _can_ now start new game threads, which you couldn't do before. 

If there are any older game threads from the Cafe that need moving in there, just let me know.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2013)

Shaun said:


> I'd meant to lock the thread originally, I just forgot. Your post reminded me.
> 
> As to the change - I've put the non-game threads back into the Cafe and put the games in their own sub-forum where the posts don't count; however you _can_ now start new game threads, which you couldn't do before.
> 
> ...


That was mean deleting the post.
Does this mean that any further quiz type threads get posted there from now on?


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2013)

You following me?
What about moving Mundane News out & keeping it for games/quiz's?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Oct 2013)

classic33 said:


> That was mean deleting the post.


 You big ... wean!


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> You big ... wean!


You'd to go looking for that!!!


By the way, How can I be a big little one??


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Oct 2013)

classic33 said:


> You'd to go looking for that!!!


It appeared on my alerts 
If it's a consolation, @ColinJ is a big wean too


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> It appeared on my alerts
> If it's a consolation, @ColinJ is a big wean too


 
I meant go looking for this


Pat "5mph" said:


> You big ... wean!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Oct 2013)

classic33 said:


> I meant go looking for this


I don't have to go looking for the term, I use it in my everyday conversations.
The link was for you to understand the word, in case you were not familiar with Scottish regional talk ... you ken?


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I don't have to go looking for the term, I use it in my everyday conversations.
> The link was for you to understand the word, in case you were not familiar with Scottish regional talk ... you ken?


 I'll believe you!!
Its got similarities with Yorkshire Yammer.


----------

